# Moving to Puebla perhaps..



## steveb155 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey all! Just found this website! Could use some advice or support. After $35,000USD in 3 months of medical bills (hospital stay over something ridiculous), my wife and I are seriously considering a move out of country. We currently live in Arizona, USA but My wife is originally from Europe and speaks 3 languages (including Spanish). I am tri-lingual as well speaking Spanish semi-fluently. I have a business I can operate over the internet anywhere in the world, which brings in around $30,000USD / year. I also am involved in a medical technology company which has some contracts in the works with Mexican private hospitals. My wife has a 4 year degree in music and currently teaches piano/vocal lessons. We are looking currently to move to Puebla due to the fact I have a very good Mexican native friend whom resides there willing to help us get "settled in" Him and I may also look into business opportunities (starting a business) and helping my wife get a job teaching music (he currently works at a university, his dad owns a convenience/grocery store). Although I have visited and even lived (college studying days) in certain parts of Mexico (Specifically Mexico City, Pok ta Pok suburb of cancun, puerto penasco, etc) I am wondering about the climate, safety of city or certain areas to possibly look for housing within Puebla(renting not buying now) as I have never visited there. Also looking for any expats currently out there to meet up with. If anyone could give me some advice or input into our plan, I would appreciate it immensely!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Steve, and I hope you find the forum a help in your quest. Living in Mexico can be wonderful and you and your wife seem to have a good 'head start' on the process. Just be sure you don't jump into any 'work' without the necessary endorsements to your visas. Immigration requires that you do that. If employed by a company, they'll have to sponsor you, providing their own documentation.

I'm sure there are some members of this forum from Puebla, who may offer you suggestions and answer some of your questions.


----------



## steveb155 (Aug 24, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong, but from the majority of what I read it seemed most people entered on the new FMM tourist visa, then within 30-60 of expiring transferred it to a more permenent fm3 or fm2 by displaying source of income. A lot of these peoples had internet companies abroad as well generating income in the US while they decided what to do in Mexico (ie: work or start a business) Again I will not be looking to work for a company but my wife may. All in all continuing my company oversees and possibly generating new expansions in Mexico would be a good side venture. Of course my good and educated friend will assist with any documentation, finding immigration information, or finding the right business people (account to set up tax/books), etc. I'd really love to hear about the city, climate, specific areas to check out for housing , and just overall peoples opinion/experience of Puebla as compared to many other popular destinations.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please refer to the 'Updated Immigration Procedures' thread.
There are new procedures and an online source of INM information.
The FM2/FM3 names are now obsolete, having been changed to 'inmigrante' or no-inmigrante' credentials. You must enter Mexico on an FMM and then apply for one of the above visa credentials if you wish to stay more than 180 days.
To work in Mexico, in any capacity, online or not, paid or not, will require permission of INM and an endorsement of your visa.


----------



## sandraoaxaca (Oct 9, 2010)

*Have you moved, yet?*



steveb155 said:


> Hey all! Just found this website! Could use some advice or support. After $35,000USD in 3 months of medical bills (hospital stay over something ridiculous), my wife and I are seriously considering a move out of country. We currently live in Arizona, USA but My wife is originally from Europe and speaks 3 languages (including Spanish). I am tri-lingual as well speaking Spanish semi-fluently. I have a business I can operate over the internet anywhere in the world, which brings in around $30,000USD / year. I also am involved in a medical technology company which has some contracts in the works with Mexican private hospitals. My wife has a 4 year degree in music and currently teaches piano/vocal lessons. We are looking currently to move to Puebla due to the fact I have a very good Mexican native friend whom resides there willing to help us get "settled in" Him and I may also look into business opportunities (starting a business) and helping my wife get a job teaching music (he currently works at a university, his dad owns a convenience/grocery store). Although I have visited and even lived (college studying days) in certain parts of Mexico (Specifically Mexico City, Pok ta Pok suburb of cancun, puerto penasco, etc) I am wondering about the climate, safety of city or certain areas to possibly look for housing within Puebla(renting not buying now) as I have never visited there. Also looking for any expats currently out there to meet up with. If anyone could give me some advice or input into our plan, I would appreciate it immensely!


I think you could live very well on $35K USD per year. I've been living in Oaxaca for the past 3.5 years and am ready to leave this provincial, backward pueblito for the modern, more efficient city of Puebla. I'm in the process of looking for a teaching positiion there, and my daughter plans to expand her business in Puebla's more lucrative market. 

Here is a Web site that I found very useful for finding houses to rent. Inmobiliarias, Bienes Raices en México - InmoMexico
Let me know what you find out. We can share information.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

sandraoaxaca said:


> I think you could live very well on $35K USD per year. I've been living in Oaxaca for the past 3.5 years and am ready to leave this provincial, backward pueblito for the modern, more efficient city of Puebla. I'm in the process of looking for a teaching positiion there, and my daughter plans to expand her business in Puebla's more lucrative market.
> 
> Here is a Web site that I found very useful for finding houses to rent. Inmobiliarias, Bienes Raices en México - InmoMexico
> Let me know what you find out. We can share information.


Well, Sandra; I responded to you on another thread you initiated regarding the notion of living in Oaxaca City Versus Puebla City and I can see from your post here that you disdain oaxaca City a a "backward Pueblito as opposed to Puebla City as a "...more efficient city...."


OK, here is an opinion. Oaxaca borders on Saturday night anarchy and messin´around with beer on the back porch and pass on that toke my friend and Puebla is the First Presbyterian Church of Des Moines and buying washed and sterile radishes down at the A&P and that Sunday School teacher Ms. Mittie who insisted Jesus fed 4,000 people with two fishes and a loaf of bread. One is robust and only marginally civilized and the other is a starchy buttoned down collar high school prom in Pacific Palisades so don´t confuse the two as one having characteristics dissimilar to the other. Don´t overreact to Oaxaca City by moving to Puebla City. Try Veracruz City where you can still boogie all night without being reprimanded by the church ladies committee.

Puebla city is overrated and the mole is better in Oaxaca.


----------



## sandraoaxaca (Oct 9, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Well, Sandra; I responded to you on another thread you initiated regarding the notion of living in Oaxaca City Versus Puebla City and I can see from your post here that you disdain oaxaca City a a "backward Pueblito as opposed to Puebla City as a "...more efficient city...."
> 
> 
> OK, here is an opinion. Oaxaca borders on Saturday night anarchy and messin´around with beer on the back porch and pass on that toke my friend and Puebla is the First Presbyterian Church of Des Moines and buying washed and sterile radishes down at the A&P and that Sunday School teacher Ms. Mittie who insisted Jesus fed 4,000 people with two fishes and a loaf of bread. One is robust and only marginally civilized and the other is a starchy buttoned down collar high school prom in Pacific Palisades so don´t confuse the two as one having characteristics dissimilar to the other. Don´t overreact to Oaxaca City by moving to Puebla City. Try Veracruz City where you can still boogie all night without being reprimanded by the church ladies committee.
> ...


At his point in my life, I do not have any desire to boogie all night and pass on the toke. My first two years, when I wasn't working full time, but simply doing free lance marketing and writing for US clients, Oaxaca was doable. Then, I had the luxury of spending four or five hours simply on fulfilling a grocery list. Now, I teach 29 hours per week, also my daughter and grandson have joined me and they need a better future. One of my dogs was macheted to near death and a friend murdered. When there are demonstrations, it can take from 1.5 to 3.5 hours to get home. No thank you.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

sandraoaxaca said:


> At his point in my life, I do not have any desire to boogie all night and pass on the toke. My first two years, when I wasn't working full time, but simply doing free lance marketing and writing for US clients, Oaxaca was doable. Then, I had the luxury of spending four or five hours simply on fulfilling a grocery list. Now, I teach 29 hours per week, also my daughter and grandson have joined me and they need a better future. One of my dogs was macheted to near death and a friend murdered. When there are demonstrations, it can take from 1.5 to 3.5 hours to get home. No thank you.


Sandra:

Please don´t think me disrespectful of your tribulations in Oaxaca City. Do listen to this, however. As I stated earlier, we live in the somewhat well-to-do delegation of Ajijic in Chapala City and in the Chiapas outback of San Cristóbal de Las Casas; a town noted as violent in a violent region. Folks in San Cristóbal have no respect for dogs and proudly so, asserting that a dog in the street is a dead dog but here is a fact. I had a wonderful street mutt in Ajiijc I adopted who was poisoned by a fiend on my beautiful middle class street in Ajijic and I watched her die a terrible and painful death from strychnine poisoning in my arms because some discontented old "******" lady living on my street decided to put her to death for reasons I cannot fathom as she ws neither a scavenger nor a nuisance. 

Just last week, the Familia Michoacana commandeered cars and buses chosen at random to set aflame to block major thoroughfares into Morelia - the sophisticated capital of Michoacan - and you think you are going to escape violence or inconvenient commutes at the hands of discontents by moving from Oaxaca to Puebla. That is a pipe dream.

You, as a foreigner, will never be accepted in Puebla and the same may be true of Oaxaca or whereever you may choose to live but stuffy and arrogant and self-deprecating Puebla? Shudder!!!

Many years ago, when I lived in Los Angeles, someone said to me that I would never be accepted in Los Angeles society. My response was; so? I was never accepted in Mobile society back in Alabama but that was a city of maybe 500,000 folks in those days in the 1970s and Greater Los Angeles was a megalopolis of some 12,000,000 people so not being accepted by Mobile society was a lot more significant than not being accepted by Los Angeles society since in that huge urban conglomeration, who the hell knew who comprised that society anyway? 

Don´t put yourself into the position of being snubbed by the phonies in Puebla City. Nobody else in Mexico knows who those loser are anyway. Stay in Oaxaca which at least is a hell of a lot more fun than Puebla.


----------



## steveb155 (Aug 24, 2010)

*???*

Hound Dog:

No offense, your replies are ill-written and contain words,phrases and thoughts that sound like psychopathic babbling.

Due to the great lengths of your responses and the vocabulary chosen I'd say you're better of spending time trying to make a living writing a novel that no one understands instead of drafting up these lengthy arguementative comments/replys towards others on a message board that only few people will actually see.

Had to respond, the replys you wrote just made me laugh.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

steveb155 said:


> Hound Dog:
> 
> No offense, your replies are ill-written and contain words,phrases and thoughts that sound like psychopathic babbling.
> !


No offense taken, Steve.


----------



## sandraoaxaca (Oct 9, 2010)

steveb155 said:


> Hound Dog:
> 
> No offense, your replies are ill-written and contain words,phrases and thoughts that sound like psychopathic babbling.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Steve. My daughter and I thought the same thing. Some people have too much time on their hands. I'm looking for expats who live in Puebla. We've chosen Puebla, because it offers us more of the lifestyle we are accustomed to, and it's still close enough to Oaxaca where we've made so many good friends. We can come to visit them and they can come visit us. Have a happy holiday and joyous New Year.


----------



## Pata Salada (Dec 23, 2010)

I have to agree with Steve. It is very hard to follow Hound Dogs ramblings and to understand his hard on against Puebla. It is probably fairly easy to figure out why people have told him that society in Alabama and Los Angeles would never accept him. 

While new to this forum I have lived fulltime in Mexico for the last 8 years. While owning homes in a Sonoran "Gringolandia" community I also have been spend halves of the last two years in the south of Veracruz. One location that I have, and would contemplate again in the future, is Puebla. I have many friends friends from there who love it and would like to return someday. I always stop there for a couple of days when going though the area. It is a big city with lots of different colonias.

Like all regions of Mexico, there are differences in cultures from city to city. That is part of Mexico that I like and learning the diversity is part of our transition into their societies.

Please keep us posted on your experiences there.


----------

